# Walter Shu Iv Dividing Head



## Lornie McCullough (Dec 1, 2016)

I recently acquired this dividing head (rotary table?) without any dividing plates or instruction manual. It appears to be a wonderful piece of equipment.....

Can you help me find an instruction manual/parts list for it. Thank  you.

Lornie


----------



## royesses (Dec 4, 2016)

Found this indexing chart for it:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/walter-dividing-head-indexing-plates-question-284101/

I'm still looking for more.


----------



## Lornie McCullough (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you royesses........I believe there should be a means of making the head freewheel, and perhaps also a way of adjusting the head-locking lever. Right now the head-locking lever bumps into the dividing plate area..... I'm a bit confused about how to use this piece of equipment.


----------



## royesses (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm not having much luck finding info on the dividing head. You might try emailing the manufacturer for any operating manuals they have:
http://www.walter-praezision.de/history.html


----------



## Lornie McCullough (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you again royesses...... I got a reply and an exploded diagram from the walter-praeziaion.de link. It is a great help!

Lornie


----------



## royesses (Dec 9, 2016)

Lornie McCullough said:


> Thank you again royesses...... I got a reply and an exploded diagram from the walter-praeziaion.de link. It is a great help!
> 
> Lornie



That is great. It looks like an expensive high quality dividing head.


----------



## keeena (Mar 16, 2020)

I recently got a Walter HU-80 dividing head as part of a mill purchase. Just wanted to say thanks for sharing this lead; I just emailed them to see if I could get a copy of the manual.


----------



## brino (Mar 17, 2020)

keeena said:


> I recently got a Walter HU-80 dividing head as part of a mill purchase. Just wanted to say thanks for sharing this lead; I just emailed them to see if I could get a copy of the manual.



If you get one, is that something you attached here or put in our downloads location?
That could help others.

-brino


----------



## keeena (Mar 17, 2020)

Absolutely - will do


----------



## keeena (Oct 25, 2021)

@Lornie - what is the model of that dividing head?

These popped up on eBay (link) - they look like they would be for a Walter SHU IV (aka SHU 4). They are a slight bit smaller than what is used on the Walter SH-80, but otherwise look identical in other respects.

The hole pattern matches the info on this Walter brochure: link


----------

